# Frage an KD-Kunden mit FritzBox 6360



## locojens (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute wer von euch hat KD und die FritzBox 6360? Ich habe seit dem "Fritz!OS 5.50" ein riesen Problem.
Das besteht darin das ich meine Box nichtmehr auf 5GHz umstellen kann (W-Lan) da diese dann in unterschiedlichen Zeitabständen von 10 - 50 Minuten komplett abstürzt und sich einfach neustartet.
D.h. ich kann nichtmehr in den sicheren und zumindest hier in der Nachbarschaft nicht benutzten 5GHz-Bereich ausweichen, im 2,4GHz-Bereich sind fast alle Kanäle belegt demzufolge sind auch keine von
Störungen nicht betroffenen Kanäle verfügbar. 

Zur Geschichte des Problems: Der KD-Service gab sich verwundert und unwissend im Bezug auf diesen Umstand, auch AVM wusste angeblich nichts von diesem Problem (Aussage dort: ist wohl ein defektes W-Lan Modul).

Die Lösung brachte der Techniker von KD welcher mir sagte das es ein sehr wohl bei AVM und KD bekanntes Problem mit der Firmware der Fritz!Box sein soll welches ab Version 5.50 auftreten soll.
Er hatte diese Woche schon 3 Kunden mit genau demselben Fehler ... und da sich die Box "selbst" immer aktualisiert  tritt der Fehler nun wieder auf.

Deshalb meine Frage wer von euch nutzt selbige Konstellation und hat die gleichen Probleme!?


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht wirst Du hier fündig.

Thema anzeigen - Der Fritzbox 6360 Sammelthread für Probleme mit der Firmware • Inoffizielles Unitymedia Kabel BW-Forum


----------



## DOcean (21. Juni 2013)

die Aktualisierung kann man abstellen, weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo aber, es gibt da Haken in der Fritz.Box...

(kann zu Hause mal nachschauen, wenn gewünscht)


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juni 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> die Aktualisierung kann man abstellen, weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo aber, es gibt da Haken in der Fritz.Box...
> 
> (kann zu Hause mal nachschauen, wenn gewünscht)


 
Auch bei Kunden von Kabel Deutschland und Unitymedia ?


----------



## locojens (21. Juni 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> die Aktualisierung kann man abstellen, weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo aber, es gibt da Haken in der Fritz.Box...
> 
> (kann zu Hause mal nachschauen, wenn gewünscht)



Ja gern weil ich gerade sämtliche Menüs durchgegangen bin und nichts Dergleichen gefunden habe.

PS: Bei UM / KD werden Updates zentral "aufgespielt" ...!

PPS: Kommentar von KD ... "die Firmware kann nicht für einzelne Kunden zurückgesetzt werden, da sie zentral verteilt wird und damit automatisch auf der Box installiert wird"


----------



## DOcean (21. Juni 2013)

öhh gute Frage...hab ja selbst "nur" VDSL50...

im Expertenmodus mal folgendes gucken:
FRITZ!Box Hilfe
oder vlt hier mal gucken
Automatische Einrichtung durch den Dienstanbieter zulassen grau.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich bin seit kurzem bei KD und habe auch ein Wlan problem.
Siehe hier in mein Thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/280435-fritzbox-6360-wlan-empfang.html

Wo stellt man die Fritzbox auf 5 Ghz? Meiner läuft mit 2,4 Ghz. Ist das normal?


----------



## locojens (21. Juni 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit kurzem bei KD und habe auch ein Wlan problem.
> Siehe hier in mein Thread.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/280435-fritzbox-6360-wlan-empfang.html
> 
> Wo stellt man die Fritzbox auf 5 Ghz? Meiner läuft mit 2,4 Ghz. Ist das normal?


 

Das macht man DA:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 2,4GHz ist Standard!

PPS: Ich las eben gerade in deinem Thread ... da steht "Laptop oder am Smartphone" ... also wird da auch 5GHz nichts nützen da die meisten Laptops und Smartphones nur 2,4GHz unterstützen.


----------



## locojens (21. Juni 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> öhh gute Frage...hab ja selbst "nur" VDSL50...
> 
> im Expertenmodus mal folgendes gucken:
> FRITZ!Box Hilfe
> ...




Nicht möglich da diese Funktion bei UM / KD nicht verfügbar ist!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: sorry für den Doppelpost!


----------



## DOcean (21. Juni 2013)

nicht verfügbar heißt vlt. nur nicht angezeigt 

[Problem] Automatisches Update bei Neueinrichtung der Fritz!Box V3 Problem (1&1)
Fritzbox TCP Port 8089 schliessen, tr069 deaktivieren | Yasokuhl’s Blog


----------



## locojens (21. Juni 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> nicht verfügbar heißt vlt. nur nicht angezeigt
> 
> [Problem] Automatisches Update bei Neueinrichtung der Fritz!Box V3 Problem (1&1)
> Fritzbox TCP Port 8089 schliessen, tr069 deaktivieren | Yasokuhl’s Blog



Ich werde mal schauen was da geht ... aber ich habe wenig Hoffnung bei der KD-Box da bei jener kein zugriff möglich ist, nichtmal per TelNet ...!
Und auch die Firmware kann nicht geändert werden da selbige ein Zertifikat von KD haben muß.

PS: Ich glaube das vorläufig einfachste wäre die wegen sipgate dahintergeschaltete 7270 einfach auf 5GHz einzustellen und alle anderen Geräte über die schrottige KabelBox mit 2,4GHz laufen zu lassen 
wobei wieder das Problem auftauchen wird das die alte 7270 nur 100MBit Anschlüsse hat welche ihren Namen nicht verdienen.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juni 2013)

Bei Unitymedia geht es. Vielleicht den Expertenmodus nicht aktiviert?


----------



## locojens (21. Juni 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei Unitymedia geht es. Vielleicht den Expertenmodus nicht aktiviert?



Der "Idiotenmodus" ist an, jedoch gibt es unter Internet nicht die Möglichkeit die Zugangsdaten zu bearbeiten, da das ja über die MAC-Adresse der Box erledigt wird (darum ging es ja nun eben um die automatischen Updates auszuschalten). Siehe Screen von weiter oben. Hoffe das AVM das mal in den Griff bekommt dieses ungeliebte "Kind" Kabelbox zu 100% zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juni 2013)

Ich surfe gerade mit meinem Iphone über jene Box und hatte bislang noch nie Probleme mit dem WLAN. Schon merkwürdig.


----------



## locojens (21. Juni 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich surfe gerade mit meinem Iphone über jene Box und hatte bislang noch nie Probleme mit dem WLAN. Schon merkwürdig.



Nochmal bei null angefangen ...  ... mir geht es um die 5GHz ! Mit dem beschi..... iPhone kannste gerne bei 2,4GHz surfen, das kann ich auch! Mir geht es um die 5GHz! 

Aber trotzdem danke für den belanglosen Beitrag! 

PS: Lesen und verstehen!


----------



## locojens (23. Juni 2013)

So ich habe nun aufgrund der neuesten Erkenntnisse eine Anfrage an AVM gesendet, da die ja für KD die Firmware programmieren (und auch testen sollen). Bin mal gespannt was es für Ausreden gibt, nach dem Motto ich sei zu blöd das Gerät zu benutzen etc. (der KD-Techniker sagte wie schon geschrieben das es an einem Softwareproblem liegt).

Sobald ich etwas neues erfahre werde ich es hier Posten!


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Juni 2013)

Jop ich bin auch mal gespannt. Hab ja auch den Fritzbox 6360.


----------



## locojens (23. August 2013)

Um mal den Stand der Dinge zu Berichten ein neuer Beitrag. Stand der Dinge das Teil kackt nochimmer sporadisch ab wenn ich es auf 5GHz laufen lasse. Also habe ich mir damit beholfen das die 6360 auf 2,4 GHz sendet und die 7270 auf 5GHz (die Zweitbox ist für VOIP notwendig und hatte das WLan deaktiviert und nun ist sie VOIP und 5GHz WLan Zugang).


----------

